# Code po726



## BWilliams (Jan 14, 2015)

Hey guys need help!!!! My wife was driving her 04 nissan maxima v6 and it shut off on her. She cranked it back and it was in 5th gear in the failed safe mode. She got home and the next 2 days it drove fine and the it didn't kill out but it sputtered and the went to fail safe again. I took to shop and put on computer and po726 came up and that was it. No check engine light. He said he believed it was a short on the wiring harness. Has anyone else had this problem.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Did they use a scantool or an OBD II code reader? For this code, it is essential to check for a CAN communication code, or "U" codes. If it has a "U" code, it could very well be a broken communication wire between the TCM and the ECM, or possibly a bad TCM (transmission control module). If there is only the P0726 code, this could also be set by a bad crank position sensor, which would make sense that the engine stalled. These sensors do have some history of failing, especially when they get hot...and can sometimes start working again once they cool down. The crank sensor sends a signal to the TCM, which then communicates that signal to the ECM (engine control module). You could take a gamble and replace the crank position sensor, but it's not a guarantee that it will fix the problem; if you do this, I would highly recommend you use a genuine Nissan sensor. The correct way, however, would be to follow the diagnostic procedure in the Nissan service manual for a DTC P0726, which will require doing some circuit and component tests, a scantool, a multi-meter and a good head for electrical testing.


----------



## BWilliams (Jan 14, 2015)

All I know is that it was a computer that reads the memory on the computer. I was wondering about the crank shaft sensors also but the check engine light is not on and that is what throws me off. I just don't want to go spend hundred and something dollars on two sensors with out knowing for sure.


----------



## BWilliams (Jan 14, 2015)

I was just going to give a update. Still have not figured out problem and check engine light still not on. Had in shop last week to put timing chain and water pump in and they thought that might fix it cause timing chain was so wore out but no fix. Took back and cleaned connectors on tcm and ecm and went by parts store and got new battery drove 2 days and did it again so back to drawing board.


----------

